# new tank



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

hey gang i want to do a tank for my wife at her office , her boss says it is ok .we are thinking a ten gal or 20 gal i have to go measure the space she is gonna have . my wife wants a semi planted tank . so we are thinking of using black gravel i think she wants the sandblasting gravel. my question to you guys is , is that ok for a planted tank or should i be putting potting soil in first and then the gravel or just the gravel . the other question is what kind of filter should i run for this tank and any sugggestions for a lighting system 
any help would be much appreciated as my wife wants this done sooner than later . notttttttttttt
thanks again 
tom


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

tom g said:


> hey gang i want to do a tank for my wife at her office , her boss says it is ok .we are thinking a ten gal or 20 gal i have to go measure the space she is gonna have . my wife wants a semi planted tank . so we are thinking of using black gravel i think she wants the sandblasting gravel. my question to you guys is , is that ok for a planted tank or should i be putting potting soil in first and then the gravel or just the gravel . the other question is what kind of filter should i run for this tank and any sugggestions for a lighting system
> any help would be much appreciated as my wife wants this done sooner than later . notttttttttttt
> thanks again
> tom


Personally I have my planted tanks in just gravel/sand and they grow fine. 
Sponge filter would be the best in a semi small tank in my opinion, I don't like having my plants moving around from the current of a HOB.
Lighting system would depend how much you're willing to spend and what type of plants you want.


----------



## jimmyjam (Nov 6, 2007)

Hey Tom. Here are my suggestions

black substrate: get the fine flourite in black or eco complete if you must go with black. With both of those, you dont really need to add any other substrate ferts except for some fert tabs for the bigger root sucking plants.

lighting: depending on the length of the tank, you can go cheaper and get a exoterra canopy with 3 screw in cf bulbs.. these are made for reptile tanks, but its perfect to toss on 3 x25 watt cf spiral bulbs. If its only 10 gallon, then all you need is two.

you can also pick up a glow 2x t5 unit for under a 100, its well worth the price, the reflector on that thing is wicked.

co2: most important part after the lighting is to have good co2.. co2 make a big difference for me. you can do a diy co2 bottle.. do a quick search on it, its easy.

http://aquainspiration.com/default.asp these guys will have the glow lights in all diff sizes, and you have to check out their starfire tanks.. sooo amazing! Sam will guide you through all the stuff you need.


----------

